# Riding pants for tall guys?



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you long legged guys ride in the winter? Like 36" inseam guys, not those who can shop at Aerotech and Craft. I wear 34x36 in street clothes and can't find anything that long in riding garb. Suffering with some pants from REI that are too short and too stretchy, constantly hanging-up on the seat. That said, they've lasted for years, but I'd really like to toss them and get some proper-fitting, hard-wearing pants that don't get in the way when the trail gets dicey.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

I dont have much to add besides that I use Aerotech and Gorewear wintertights. Would love to get leads on alternatives.

edit: i'm 34*36 as well


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm normally a 32x34.
I have a pair of Marmot Scree softshell pants that came in a tall size. It works well for hiking in the snow, but I haven't had a chance to try them on a bike yet.
Amazon has some cheap softshell pant that come in 34 inseam length that I may try too.


----------



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked at 45NRTH Naughtvind pants which don't come in 'tall' size, however their regular size medium has a 34" inseam. Anybody try this one?


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

I’ve gotten a number of items from Lou at foxwear.net. Custom made in Idaho to whatever size you want and he has a large fabric selection. The power shield pants have been great for winter riding.


----------



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant! Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------

